# Specific 3D Printers, Scanners, & Hardware > Other 3D Printers / Scanners / Hardware > RapidBot Forum >  Anyone here have a RapidBot?

## Newbie101

I am considering my options.  Anyone have any feedback on the Makemendel RapidBot printers?  I'd love to hear your opinions.

----------


## DrLuigi

It seems like a fair price for the printer,
Beside that you could also look at Solidoodle and Makerfarm prusa i3 wich are simulair as price goes.

Well i never realy heard of the RapidBot before, But like i said it seems like a good printer for the price.

----------


## Larry

Good price, I too am considering my options, and this printer.  I am also a bit of a newb when it comes to 3D Printing and would like to get something of quality but not over $800 or so.

----------


## Lukaey

I bought one in September and i´m more then excited about it.
I mainly choose it for its great price considering it has the same high quality HIWIN linear motion guides that are used in high commercial printers like the Cube.
My Rapidbot 3.0 is printing for 4 months now and i just had a few problems that were easily solved.
Also the support is great. My power supply suddenly stopped working and the makemendel team instantly refunded it to me.
Here are some of my best prints:
CAM00185.jpg
CAM00208.jpg
CAM00300.jpg
CAM00317.jpg
CAM00336.jpg

----------

